# Onion Flavoured Kayfun



## devdev

I have been using the PMMA clear tank and chimney section on my KF3.1

I have been getting a slightly nasty taste coming through with fruity tasting juices, but thought maybe the juice had gone a bit off.

Last night I rinsed the KF3.1, did a rebuild, and roasted the Ekowool I used in the coil.

I reassembled it with the PMMA clear sections and from the first hit the nasty flavour was there, this time with Tark's Aztec.

I have just stripped the KF3.1 completely and soaked the parts in vodka, I hope this gets to the bottom of the bad taste. It tastes a bit metallic, or almost like a onion. Very naar.

Currently I have three suspects:

1. Vrot juice/soapy liquid in the well under the positive pin
2. The PMMA clear section
3. The Ekowool

Anyone had this nasty flavour in their gear before?


----------



## Matt

I had to boil my kayfun when I got it. But that was a whole new kayfun not only the clear section.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil

I soak my kf 3.1 and pmma tank with chimney etc in boiling hot water with a bit of sunlight soap, then i rinse it off afterwards and let it dry. 

Perhaps it's some old juice left in the catch cup under the base? 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Dr Evil

Just remove the screw going through the 510 connector and unscrew the base part from the connector part, you'll be able to clean the well out then. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Yeah, the catch cup is what I was referring to in point 1, that is also my prime suspect.

I was shocked that it was so pronounced last night, since I did a complete rebuild with new components.

And I wasted a tank of Tark's Aztec as well


----------



## BhavZ

It could also be the PMMA tank leaching off into the juices.

Try using the metal section and see if you get the same taste.

If you are getting the same taste then you would need to do a thorough clean of the kayfun, if the taste is gone then it would indicate that the PMMA tank needs a good soak or it is leaching into your juices.

Hope that helps


----------



## Alex

I'm back to using cotton, after a few days of ekowool. Just about all my juices have a much nicer/richer flavour for me with cotton.


----------



## devdev

Thanks guys. Went back to basics

Soaked it all in vodka, although there was nothing visible inside.

Then when reassembling I decided to flush the filling hole. There was a lot of muck in there.

1.4 ohm coil, eko wool pushed through a 28g 1.6 ID micro coil, and all tastes good again...

And this time I rebuilt with the metal section.

I have my suspicions about the PMMA, but I am sure someone else would have had that problem


----------



## BhavZ

duckduck said:


> Thanks guys. Went back to basics
> 
> Soaked it all in vodka, although there was nothing visible inside.
> 
> Then when reassembling I decided to flush the filling hole. There was a lot of muck in there.
> 
> 1.4 ohm coil, eko wool pushed through a 28g 1.6 ID micro coil, and all tastes good again...
> 
> And this time I rebuilt with the metal section.
> 
> I have my suspicions about the PMMA, but I am sure someone else would have had that problem


Are you running the full PMMA kit, i.e. the chimney section of the tank is PMMA as well or is just the tank section PMMA?

If you are running a PMMA chimney then I would suspect that it is the chimney that is causing the issue


----------



## BhavZ

duckduck said:


> Thanks guys. Went back to basics
> 
> Soaked it all in vodka, although there was nothing visible inside.
> 
> Then when reassembling I decided to flush the filling hole. There was a lot of muck in there.
> 
> 1.4 ohm coil, eko wool pushed through a 28g 1.6 ID micro coil, and all tastes good again...
> 
> And this time I rebuilt with the metal section.
> 
> I have my suspicions about the PMMA, but I am sure someone else would have had that problem


Also could just be the muck that was stuck in the fill hole that was causing the off taste.


----------



## devdev

Was using both the chimney and the outer section. All back to stock now...

My new problem is that I actually don't like the Aztec, but I have it on the Sigelei and trying some different power settings to see where this juice works best for me.


----------



## devdev

Alex said:


> I'm back to using cotton, after a few days of ekowool. Just about all my juices have a much nicer/richer flavour for me with cotton.


 
Have any of you gotten Ekowool Itch?

After handling it I get quite itchy where it was touching me, that is only after it is torched though


----------



## BhavZ

duckduck said:


> Was using both the chimney and the outer section. All back to stock now...
> 
> My new problem is that I actually don't like the Aztec, but I have it on the Sigelei and trying some different power settings to see where this juice works best for me.


Give the tank a try with the metal chimney and the PMMA tank, I have run that configuration on my kayfun and have not had any issues.

As for Aztec, cant comment on that as I have not tried yet, however perhaps try using it on higher and low ohm coils as different flavours tend to shine at different temps.

Casing point would be VM4 for me. At 1.4ohms the caramel and vanilla overpowers the tobacco in there (being way too sweet for me) and at 0.8ohms the tobacco overpowers the caramel and vanilla (being way too tobacco spice for me). However at 10hm to 1.2ohms I have found my happy place and the balance of flavours is just right.


----------



## devdev

Yip, that's why its on the 20w Sigelei. Busy trying the range trying to find the sweet spot


----------



## BhavZ

duckduck said:


> Have any of you gotten Ekowool Itch?
> 
> After handling it I get quite itchy where it was touching me, that is only after it is torched though


Isn't ekowool basically a silica outer with a cotton inner?

If so perhaps some of the silica fibers got stuck in your finger?


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> Isn't ekowool basically a silica outer with a cotton inner?
> 
> If so perhaps some of the silica fibers got stuck in your finger?


Ekowool is basically braided silica. They do sell one with a cotton inner, but do not think any of those have reached SA yet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

duckduck said:


> Have any of you gotten Ekowool Itch?
> 
> After handling it I get quite itchy where it was touching me, that is only after it is torched though


 
No itch that I'm aware of, although the end of my one pinkie finger is swollen and itching like mad, that is caused by chilblains.


----------



## devdev

So basically you have trench foot on your pinky finger?

That's pretty friggin intense!


----------



## Alex

duckduck said:


> So basically you have trench foot on your pinky finger?
> 
> That's pretty friggin intense!


 

And my eldest son always suffers every winter, wish I could find a good fix.


----------



## devdev

Well for no apparent reason I have an onion flavour Kayfun 3.1 again....

This time with no PMMA sections at all, so I guess that rules it out...

I am going on the silica/Ewokool as being the culprit.

This means scrapping a whole tank of Tark's.... *sigh*

Can't wait for my two Russians to arrive. Had it with the clone RTAs


----------



## ET

leave your kayfun for a day in the ultrasonic cleaner?


----------



## MarkK

Lol @devdev stop throwing it away, use those needle bottles to suck out whats in there. Dont mix it back into the main batch, but atleast you dont have to throw away completely.

Are you drinking atleast 2 lt of water in your vaping day? If you dont have enough water in you things don't taste like they should.

Maybe you have a leg thats shorting to a post and creating a weird flavour at that point ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

MarkK said:


> Lol @devdev stop throwing it away, use those needle bottles to suck out whats in there. Dont mix it back into the main batch, but atleast you dont have to throw away completely.
> 
> Are you drinking atleast 2 lt of water in your vaping day? If you dont have enough water in you things don't taste like they should.
> 
> Maybe you have a leg thats shorting to a post and creating a weird flavour at that point ?


I found that since switching to juices with VG in them (was using pure PG rubbish for a whole year) my body started craving water, I'm not a water drinker, never liked the stuff but now I'm really enjoying it 

The onion flavour is really puzzling, is it only happening with that one flavour of juice? Does it happen after refilling? Perhaps trace amounts of juice left in there somewhere that when mixed with Tarks creates this awesome new flavour? Maybe some detergent is left n there after washing?

I have plugged the fill hole on the deck and only fill from the top, maybe try that.


----------



## Darth_V@PER

BumbleBee said:


> I found that since switching to juices with VG in them (was using pure PG rubbish for a whole year) my body started craving water, I'm not a water drinker, never liked the stuff but now I'm really enjoying it
> 
> The onion flavour is really puzzling, is it only happening with that one flavour of juice? Does it happen after refilling? Perhaps trace amounts of juice left in there somewhere that when mixed with Tarks creates this awesome new flavour? Maybe some detergent is left n there after washing?
> 
> I have plugged the fill hole on the deck and only fill from the top, maybe try that.


Please could you maybe post a picture of where you fill it? @BumbleBee. Getting my original kayfun this weekend so have no clue where that could be. Please excuse me PM if I'm hi jacking the thread


----------



## BumbleBee

Darth_V@PER said:


> Please could you maybe post a picture of where you fill it? @BumbleBee. Getting my original kayfun this weekend so have no clue where that could be. Please excuse me PM if I'm hi jacking the thread


Check this vid out, short and to the point. I don't bother with the wooden 'plug'

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

@BumbleBee thank you... That seems a million times easier than screwing out the filling plug every fill. Kayfun for the win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Thanks @MarkK and @BumbleBee 

The problem has appeared with different juices and the only common element is the 'Ekowool' I have been using. I am guessing it is not genuine and has been the cause of my problems.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

@devdev will be getting some of the real "Mahkoya"soon and would give you some so you could try it out to broaden your views on the flavour?


----------



## devdev

Darth_V@PER said:


> @devdev will be getting some of the real "Mahkoya"soon and would give you some so you could try it out to broaden your views on the flavour?


 
I am confused! Do you mean an onion flavoured vape?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tristan

Boutique juices and a clone doesnt seem to go together @devdev

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Apologies @devdev, the Ekowool original  Would you like some?


----------



## devdev

Darth_V@PER said:


> Apologies @devdev, the Ekowool the original  Would you like some?


OH LOL!

I have ordered some from my vape gimp AKA @RevnLucky7 AKA Revrev, which should hopefully be arriving soon.

Thanks for the offer though dude! Much appreciated 

If you did find an onion juice, I would probably give it a try for sure


----------



## Darth_V@PER

devdev said:


> OH LOL!
> 
> I have ordered some from my vape gimp AKA @RevnLucky7 AKA Revrev, which should hopefully be arriving soon.
> 
> Thanks for the offer though dude! Much appreciated
> 
> If you did find an onion juice, I would probably give
> give it a try for sure


 Really had a good laugh at that one. @RevnLucky7 is also my generally preferred supplier of the more expensive goodies  I'm watching the thread for further updates on your opinion Mr.


----------



## BumbleBee

I have some ekowool that I haven't tried yet, should maybe strap some to the ol' Kayfun and see if I am lucky enough to get this mysterious onion juice  I'm sure it would be way better than the other accidental flavours I've tried

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

There's no way the stuff that @devdev has been using is proper Ekowool. Ekowool does not have the caracteristics that Dev mentioned. Excuse me, but I feel a rant coming on that I've been sitting on for a while.

Herein lies a moyar problem that I'm having with what's going on in SA at the moment. Not just with Ekowool, but many other products going around. Some guys simply buy and sell k@k. Simple as that. Then a consumer gets their hands on it for the first time... tries it... and the next thing you see is... oh, this product is junk, it doesn't do what it's supposed too, it tastes funny, I get itches from it... and so on and so forth.

Said product already starts off on the wrong foot. This is A) Bad for the consumers, because they might be missing out on something that works very well and B) Bad for retailers because your ONE or TWO sales that you just made under false pretenses just chased away what could have been great for repeat business.
We've touched on customer service alot lately on this forum and South African business really has a mayor problem. Many people gear up for the next ten sales. What happens to those clients they afterwards? They don't really give a flyer and repeat business goes out the window.

Anyway - back to the point. If anyone purchased Ekowool in SA from anyone other than SΩV at this point, it's not Ekowool. Seen lots of posts asking about it recently, heard of Ekowool breaking and crumbling... guys, this is not Ekowool and most likely the stuff you see slammed all over places like Alibaba. Don't vape off of that crap.

I've been building my Kayfuns with Ekowool now for a good 2 years perhaps. My close friends do to. I know CVS and @Andre use Ekowool and there's many others on the forum. Good reputable sources that can tell you it's great provided you get the right stuff. Always looking for the best deal does not mean you're getting the best deal.

And as a side note, I will start calling guys out publicly making false claims on products of any kind. As a member of the forum it's probably THE thing that gets me worked up most. If it's a clone, say it's a clone. If it's tin foil, don't call it 304 stainless. If its copper plated, don't tell me its pure copper. Everyone has a right to know what they are buying and what they are getting for the price. Once we try pull the wool over the eyes of our own vape brothers and sisters just to push sales, we're heading down the wrong path.

It's every suppliers duty to know what they are selling. It's as simple as that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev

Yes, I agree @RevnLucky7 it would appear that...........


............someone pulled the Ekowool over my eyes.

I do have other Ekowool sourced from a source in the UK, that survives the burning process much better than the fEkowool (fake Ekowool). If I compare the two products they are actually not the same.

The acid test will be the stuff you send me, when compared to the other two I have here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

@devdev , maybe that taste you're getting isn't onion.... they don't call 'em "sweat shops" for noting you know

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev

BumbleBee said:


> @devdev , maybe that taste you're getting isn't onion.... they don't call 'em "sweat shops" for noting you know


 
       

Ok that is just ing gross. Makes me wanna spew everywhere


----------



## BumbleBee

devdev said:


> Ok that is just ing gross. Makes me wanna spew everywhere


sorry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RevnLucky7 said:


> If it's a clone, say it's a clone. If it's tin foil, don't call it 304 stainless. If its copper plated, don't tell me its pure copper. Everyone has a right to know what they are buying and what they are getting for the price.


 
Well said! I have some of that wool stuff in my basket and will pull the rigger when you have some more stuff for me to buy...

Now all you need to do is find me a gold plated Cyclone!


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> Well said! I have some of that wool stuff in my basket and will pull the rigger when you have some more stuff for me to buy...
> 
> Now all you need to do is find me a gold plated Cyclone!


 
I've been meaning to buy myself a plating kit 

I want to start plating everything!


----------



## Rob Fisher

RevnLucky7 said:


> I've been meaning to buy myself a plating kit
> 
> I want to start plating everything!


 
Good man! Let me know when you are ready for action!


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> Good man! Let me know when you are ready for action!


 
No I meant for myself... 
But now that you mention it....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ET



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

RevnLucky7 said:


> I've been meaning to buy myself a plating kit
> 
> I want to start plating everything!


Oh dear lord, no......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riddle

Hey guys

I know I am sort of late for this thread. I was sponsored by a lovely cousin of mine a Yeashmo Kayfun Clone.
New out of the box, I immediately built my coil and wicked it with a cotton wick. When I initially started vaping on it I though maybe the metallic taste is due to the device being new and probably just needs to soak in.
After a whole tank and a half I still had the same taste coming through( the second half was a different flavour). My wife made a comment and said she thinks that taste is coming from the metal drip tip so I changed it and it made a huge difference, however, I am still getting that slight metallic taste. Not as bad as before though. Should I just wash the tank out and soak it?

Anyone with good advice please advise. I love this RBA, now all I need is the full flavour enjoyment as well.


----------



## MarkK

Give her a little warm bath in some water and sunlight soap, Sounds like the machining oil, that oil is very good at sticking too and lubricating steel so there is no friction during machining, sunlight is excellent for splitting oil 

Will be vaping like a dream after a 2nd rinse or 3 in hot water to remove the sunlight 

Vape on @Riddle!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Riddle

Thanks @MarkK ... definitely going to give that a try.


----------



## MarkK

No problem  Vape on!


----------



## devdev

I stripped every single part of my KF down, soaked in Vodka and kept on agitating the vodka while it was soaking. Scrub each surface of each part with a vodka soaked toothbrush. After that I blasted it in the ultrasonic cleaner. Then rinse in sunlight liquid and finally rinse under gentle running water for about 10 minutes.

That sorted out the issue with mine. You must strip the base right down, remove the centre pin and get inside the airflow area and rinse there. Every single part must be removed for this to work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

@devdev thanks. Is there any alternative non alcohol based solution which 1 can use. Any substitute like vinegar or something?


----------



## Alex

Riddle said:


> @devdev thanks. Is there any alternative non alcohol based solution which 1 can use. Any substitute like vinegar or something?


 
try pouring some vinegar into a pot, bring to boil and dump in the kayfun parts for a few minutes.


----------



## devdev

Or Electrical contact cleaner could do the trick


----------



## Kuhlkatz

devdev said:


> Or Electrical contact cleaner could do the trick


 
As an alternative vape or to clean the atty with ?

/duck

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riddle

Kuhlkatz said:


> As an alternative vape or to clean the atty with ?
> 
> /duck



An alternative to clean the tank with.


----------

